

Mozilla Says Firefox Is For Regular Users, Not Enterprise - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/06/27/firefox-not-enterprise/

======
jleader
The debate reminds me of some of the angst the Perl community went through
over what was known as the "DarkPAN problem" (i.e. all the hidden enterprise
code that might get broken by new releases of Perl).

A lot of the corporate argument comes down to "someone should do this for me
for free." I'd say this could be a great business opportunity for someone, if
not for that pesky "for free" part.

[Edited to add the last sentence]

